# Koch Chemie wash sponges for use with ONR



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi All,


Has anyone tried the Koch Chemie wash sponges for use with ONR?

I saw some on Ebay recently and thought that they could be good options.


Thanks
Dave


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any link?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Any link?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=koch+chemie+sponge


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I didn’t know they did sponges. The normal one looks very similar to the sponges I get from my local DIY place. I’m guessing when Koch chemie stockists aren’t listing them, then they’re not too popular.


----------



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

I actually bought one as they are not too expensive here in Germany.

However I am yet to try it. As soon as I give it a go I will provide some feedback.


----------



## FrankfurtDave (Nov 1, 2018)

Okay so finally got round to trying them and must admit that I am not convinced.

It felt like they left too much dirty water on the car that then needed to pulled off with a different towel.

I think I will be going back to using microfiber towels.


----------

